# Apprentice Removal letter



## lankatc (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi All,
I have question regarding Apprentice removal for CPC. I have send relieving letter of my previous organization (worked 3 years back) and got a reply that I need to send a co-worker recommendation letter about my responsibilities in the company. Do I need send HR letter to verify or any colleague's letter. 

P.S HR has changed to new organization.

Regards


----------



## elsaee87 (Nov 14, 2020)

lankatc said:


> Hi All,
> I have question regarding Apprentice removal for CPC. I have send relieving letter of my previous organization (worked 3 years back) and got a reply that I need to send a co-worker recommendation letter about my responsibilities in the company. Do I need send HR letter to verify or any colleague's letter.
> 
> P.S HR has changed to new organization.
> ...


My coding manager filled out my form. Whomever was in charge is your best bet- or maybe your trainer? Just give a quick explanation and thank them profusely for taking the time to assist you and attach it. The form actually won't take them that long, just be sure to follow up.


----------

